# Those "B" movies !



## Hand Sword (Mar 21, 2006)

Lately, while sitting at home, watching tv, I've found myself wanting to watch a "karate flick". I remeber when a lot of the "B" rated martial art movies were on, tons of them! You could always seem to find one. It might be "cheesy" but, I always found those movies at least entertaining. I don't see any of those movies on anymore, maybe once in a while. So, where did all those movies, and upcoming martial artists, go?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 21, 2006)

The movie channel shows alot of old B-rated movies like the flying gullitine and stuff like that.
Terry


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 21, 2006)

Ah, on the paid channels. Too bad! they were always on the general channels.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 21, 2006)

i guess now that martial arts action is a part of mainstream cinema, those old 'chop-socky' flicks are harder to find.

try TNT for old-school action flicks.  also, there's a martial arts channel these days.  i don't actually have a tv, so i haven't had a chance to watch.  they probably have some of the good stuff.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 21, 2006)

I heard about that channel being possible a while back, but, I haven't heard anything lately. Is the martial art channel out there? Also, yeah the old "kung fu" theater movies (after creature feature, back in the day) can be hard to find. I'd even settle for the Don Wilson movies, Cynthia Rothrock movies etc..


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 21, 2006)

*Thread moved to Recreation and Entertainment

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Senior Moderator
*


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 23, 2006)

You can buy tons of them from hkflix in the bargain section, often for like 5 bucks a disk.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 23, 2006)

Cool! Thanks!


----------

